# Eye Color



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

My Dog is a Pure Blue with Royal blue eyes. Dose any one know if his eyes will stay the same color or will they change colors as he gets older ?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

His eyes will most likely change if your talking about the puppy you posted.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my dog had blkue eyes when he was a pup and now at 12 months old there still blue.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

wheezie said:


> my dog had blkue eyes when he was a pup and now at 12 months old there still blue.


When Rico was born were they a dark blue then changed to a lighter blue? Thats what I meant to say to the OP. Sometimes what I'm thinking doesnt always get typed. lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> When Rico was born were they a dark blue then changed to a lighter blue? Thats what I meant to say to the OP. Sometimes what I'm thinking doesnt always get typed. lol


they were a darker l than what he has now. they used to alsways be blue but now they change colors a lot. when its sunny outside they go clear almost a smokey color, and when hes inside there either blue or bluish green


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

right now his eyes are royal blue, but he hasn't been outside yet. He is only 3 weeks and he just opend his eyes on Tuesday 4/10 @ 2 weeks old. He will be 3 weeks this 4/17:clap:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

wheezie said:


> they were a darker l than what he has now. they used to alsways be blue but now they change colors a lot. when its sunny outside they go clear almost a smokey color, and when hes inside there either blue or bluish green


Legend's eyes do the same thing. They were green green when he was a baby. They have lightenend up some. When it rains they are green green again. But other times look hazel to a light brown.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjians were really blue when a pup. they're now yellow-goldish.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Most light haired animals have blue eyes when they are born just like people and then as they get older they change. Dk haired or skin animals or people will usually have dk eyes to begin with.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

The eyes will prob change to an amber or hazel. Guess we'll have to wait and see. You posting odds???


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Zildjians Eyes.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mia's eyes when a puppy were so blue..now are amber


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

*Eye Color-*

Queen had green eyes as a pup. Now that's she's 2yrs. they've turned hazel.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

My Bella had blue eyes until she was about 10 weeks old. Her eyes are light brown now.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Jesse's eyes were blue, now they are like a blue/gray.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*One of my boys has grey eyes and the other has one grey and one brown. They most likely will change, but it would be cool if they stayed * up:


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

RescuePits said:


> My Bella had blue eyes until she was about 10 weeks old. Her eyes are light brown now.


Thats exactly the eye color im talking about ! I can wait until I get more picture on here for you guys to see. upruns:


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

BlueScarFace said:


> Thats exactly the eye color im talking about ! I can wait until I get more picture on here for you guys to see. upruns:


Here's a picture of what that puppy looks like now:










Her eyes turned gray at about 10 weeks then slowly to brown.


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

:cheers: Thanks !:cheers:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

RescuePits said:


> Here's a picture of what that puppy looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wha a beauty! Love the collar, too.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

Judy said:


> Wha a beauty! Love the collar, too.


Thanks! I bought the collar at www.collarmania.com. Great site with excellent customer service!!


----------

